# Moving to KL: enough to live on ?



## neurogoth

Hi,

I will be moving in late Sept/early Oct to KL.
I received an offer which will translate in a yearly gross salary of around 100 to 120k

Considering only that amount, will it be enough to:

1. Get a car (is it possible to lease cheaply ?)

2. Accomodation
I'd like to live close to work (between Bandar Utama and TTDI) -- I was hoping to get a 2 bed condo for 1500/2000 .. but I'm scared about the 2 yr lease

What are ALL the expenses that I should consider when renting a condo apart from the rent ? What/How much is "waste charge", what is the average water charge per person living in a flat ? Electricity for a 2 bed flat ?

3. Public transport
Is it true that the monthly pass for Bus/LRT/Monorail is around 150MYR for the whole metro area ? (RapidPass Flexi)

4. Food
Consider that I am modest and do not go to fancy restaurants or bars, I don't drink alcohol and I like to eat local food (I.e. wouldn't be a problem to live eating at hawkers) - or I cook at home (asian)

5. Other
What are the major non-avoidable expenses when living in KL ?


----------



## lorgnette

neurogoth said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will be moving in late Sept/early Oct to KL.
> I received an offer which will translate in a yearly gross salary of around 100 to 120k
> 
> Welcome to Malaysia
> 
> Considering only that amount, will it be enough to:
> 
> 1. Get a car (is it possible to lease cheaply ?)
> 
> Malaysia auto is locally produced and assembled vehicles -affordable by all ranges of income groups-suggest you search Klassified (classified) on new straits times on 1k(dot)com(dot)my/ for a better idea the type of vehicle to lease/buy etc
> 
> 2. Accomodation
> I'd like to live close to work (between Bandar Utama and TTDI) -- I was hoping to get a 2 bed condo for 1500/2000 .. but I'm scared about the 2 yr lease
> 
> unlike other cities, KL offers a wide choice of accommodation for your budget: terrace, clustered houses, detached, semi detached, apartments, gated communities etc-search above ref for current ads
> 
> What are ALL the expenses that I should consider when renting a condo apart from the rent ? What/How much is "waste charge", what is the average water charge per person living in a flat ? Electricity for a 2 bed flat ?
> Main expenses will be condo fees and AC a major part of electricity bills -depends on alright with open windows fresh warm air or AC 24x7 etc and the rest depends on location and lifestyle
> 
> 3. Public transport
> Is it true that the monthly pass for Bus/LRT/Monorail is around 150MYR for the whole metro area ? (RapidPass Flexi)
> It includes: buses: Tempatan, Bandar, Utama and Ekspress routes and LRT: Kelana Jaya Line , Ampang Line and Monorail services. Dep on your commutes, it might be cheaper to get Myrapid or tokens
> 
> 4. Food
> Consider that I am modest and do not go to fancy restaurants or bars, I don't drink alcohol and I like to eat local food (I.e. wouldn't be a problem to live eating at hawkers) - or I cook at home (asian)
> You should be fine then as street stalls are delicious, economical and affordable - follow the scent and colours. In Malaysia, curries are often blended with coconut milk creating a rich flavour, mild rather than spicy hot. Most hawkers' food are wonderfully mixed in array of spices and will surely smell tempting. As weather is warm , chase down down with herbal drinks and iced desserts for reliefs; you might find them delightfully cooling.
> 
> 5. Other
> What are the major non-avoidable expenses when living in KL ?


furnishing and appliances for your apartment if it is unfurnished.

hope it helps


----------



## lacmac

Hello Neurogoth,

Your salary is plenty to live on.

Not sure about renting a car.I bought a motorcycle as you dont need to pay for tolls.But you have to be careful on the roads.

Vehicles are very expensive here,they build protons here which ive not seen in the UK for about 20yrs.But still,they cost about £20k here.Better like you say to lease or buy used.At least petrol is very cheap at about 30p per litre.


I am renting a condo for rm1600 for a 3 bedroom,2 bathroom.unfurnished with good facilities such as pool,tennis courts,gym etc.

For furnished add about another rm200 per month.

water,electric are very cheap.I use the A/C in the bedroom at night and use the ceiling fan in sitting room during the day.I pay about rm70 per month.

Service charges are paid by the landlord.

Not heard anyone having a 2 yr lease,usually 1 year.

I have not used public transport other than taxi or KL express to the airport which is fantastic as you can check in at the train station with your luggage,your luggage is then sent from the train station to the airport.So you just get on the train without luggage.30mins later you are at KLIA and just proceed to departures as you already got your boarding pass at the train station.

Mainly i eat at hawker stalls and prices are around rm20 for 2.Beer is about rm15 per bottle but i dont drink often.

There are tesco's and other shops that you'd get in Europe.Food prices are cheaper at tesco's than the other supermarkets that are for rich expats which are usually situated in malls or at the bottom of condo's.


----------



## frisoman

I know a landlord who own a 1+1apartment in Damansara Perdana, responsible and friendly owner. Rental would be cheaper if deal direct with owner. I can give you the contact if you are interested to change place after your contract finish.


----------



## golf guy

Neurogoth,

I am assuming 120K is RMs? or approx 38K USD? 

Thanks,

golf guy


----------



## colorman

Hi Neurogoth,

how did you get your work permit ? I would appreciate your answer because I am very interested in settling down in Malaysia.


----------



## neurogoth

frisoman said:


> I know a landlord who own a 1+1apartment in Damansara Perdana, responsible and friendly owner. Rental would be cheaper if deal direct with owner. I can give you the contact if you are interested to change place after your contract finish.


If it's fully furnished .. I'm interested.


----------

